# [serveur Xen] matos[répondu]

## yesi

salut!

j'aimerais avoir vos avis d'administrateurs systems sur les charges

d'un  serveur (Dom0), les besoins en ram, en cpu, etc... pour un serveur xen

avec plusieurs DomU:

- cups + samba (-100pers)

- LAMP

- nagios + oreon

- ftp

...

qu'en pensez-vous?

merci d'avance de vos retours.Last edited by yesi on Wed Jul 18, 2007 4:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yesi

deja un serveur "cups" avec une quizaine de d'imprimants pour une centaine de personnes, ca demanderait quoi comme ressources?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *yesi wrote:*   

> deja un serveur "cups" avec une quizaine de d'imprimants pour une centaine de personnes, ca demanderait quoi comme ressources?

 

Ben ça dépend surtout du nombre d'impression envoyées sur chaque imprimantes en fait, mais un cups n'est pas à mon avis ce qui fait le plus monter en charge.

Sinon pour, ton xen, ça dépend aussi si tu veux mettre plusieurs services par domU ou un seul.

Par contre, evite de faire tourner autre chose que xen sur le dom0.

----------

## yesi

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  *yesi wrote:*   deja un serveur "cups" avec une quizaine de d'imprimants pour une centaine de personnes, ca demanderait quoi comme ressources? 
> 
> Ben ça dépend surtout du nombre d'impression envoyées sur chaque imprimantes en fait, mais un cups n'est pas à mon avis ce qui fait le plus monter en charge.
> 
> Sinon pour, ton xen, ça dépend aussi si tu veux mettre plusieurs services par domU ou un seul.
> ...

 

Cups:

  justement je ne sais pas trop le nombre d'impressions. S'il n'est pas très gourmand, tant mieux.

Xen:

- Dom0: evident qu'il n'y aura rien dessus sauf "ssh+vi"  :Smile: 

- DomU: le but du jeu, c'est d'avoir des serveurs indépendants des uns des autres donc un service par DomU comme cité dessus.

----------

## anigel

Ta question est un peu délicate...

CUPS : 100 personnes qui impriment des factures, pas de souci. 10 personnes qui impriment des documents complexes avec des images, ça va ramer, il faut être généreux en mémoire vive...

samba : j'ai un serveur similaire avec 250 clients. Je l'ai doté de 2 Go de RAM dédiés, et de 120 Go de disque.

LAMP : ça veut tout dire et rien dire : quelle charge ? Simple vitrine web d'entreprise, ou interface de SGBD pour les 100 usagers pré-cités ?

ftp : voir samba.

EDIT : par contre je ne suis pas forcément un acharné de la séparation des services. J'ai plus tendance à les regrouper par thèmes. Grouper samba ftp et cups par exemple, et mettre les outils de sécu à part.

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> CUPS : 100 personnes qui impriment des factures, pas de souci. 10 personnes qui impriment des documents complexes avec des images, ça va ramer, il faut être généreux en mémoire vive...

 

oki

 *Quote:*   

> samba : j'ai un serveur similaire avec 250 clients. Je l'ai doté de 2 Go de RAM dédiés, et de 120 Go de disque.

 

ce serait pour coupler avec cups pour imprimer sous windows

 *Quote:*   

> LAMP : ça veut tout dire et rien dire : quelle charge ? Simple vitrine web d'entreprise, ou interface de SGBD pour les 100 usagers pré-cités ?

 

en effet, je n'ai pas précisé: ce serait pour un access particulier d'UNE personne pour une application bien précise depuis l'extérieure du LAN ( il sera sur un DMZ) d'où l'intérêt d'une indépendance pour tel ou tel service (selon moi)

 *Quote:*   

> ftp : voir samba.

 

pour faire un serveur d'image pour pouvoir déployer des OS (g4u)

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT : par contre je ne suis pas forcément un acharné de la séparation des services. J'ai plus tendance à les regrouper par thèmes. Grouper samba ftp et cups par exemple, et mettre les outils de sécu à part.

 

Xen me permet de tester tel ou tel service rapidement sur une nouvelle distrib et avoir des services indépendants des uns des autres pour des besoins particuliers reste intéressants pour moi.

----------

## anigel

 *yesi wrote:*   

> en effet, je n'ai pas précisé: ce serait pour un access particulier d'UNE personne pour une application bien précise depuis l'extérieure du LAN ( il sera sur un DMZ) d'où l'intérêt d'une indépendance pour tel ou tel service (selon moi)

 

Une seule personne : minimum syndical donc.

 *yesi wrote:*   

> pour faire un serveur d'image pour pouvoir déployer des OS (g4u)

 

Si c'était pour moi, je ne virtualiserais pas un tel serveur. Lorsque tu vas "tirer" dessus, le disque va énormément travailler, à moins d'y consacrer une quantité de RAM hallucinante. J'ai un système similaire en prod, qui me sert de zone de stockage / archivage pour très gros fichiers, je ne l'ai jamais virtualisé. Ce genre de choses peut se satisfaire d'un cpu ridicule (dans mon cas, le celeron 800 fait des merveilles), mais la RAM et les accès disques risqueraient de poser problèmes aux autres serveurs xenifiés.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Si c'était pour moi, je ne virtualiserais pas un tel serveur. Lorsque tu vas "tirer" dessus, le disque va énormément travailler, à moins d'y consacrer une quantité de RAM hallucinante. J'ai un système similaire en prod, qui me sert de zone de stockage / archivage pour très gros fichiers, je ne l'ai jamais virtualisé. Ce genre de choses peut se satisfaire d'un cpu ridicule (dans mon cas, le celeron 800 fait des merveilles), mais la RAM et les accès disques risqueraient de poser problèmes aux autres serveurs xenifiés.

 

ben tu peux toujours limiter la ram du domU et mettre ce domU sur un disque rien que pour lui au pire.

----------

## anigel

Je ne dis pas que c'est techniquement impossible. Je dis juste que, à mon avis, ce n'est pas judicieux.

----------

## yesi

donc ici ce qui me pourrait me poser problèmes, ce serait la quantité de RAM. et l'access au(x) disque(s) dur(s).

le cpu n'a pas besoin d'être super puissant. Un Xeon devrait aller:

- Dual Core Intel® Xeon® 5110, 1,6 GHz, 4 MB Cache, 1066 MHz FSB

- 4Go de ram

- 2 Disques Durs

?

----------

## anigel

Vu le prix de la RAM, je prendrais large, genre 8 Go. Sinon le reste de la config me semble pas mal. Côté disques durs, je partirai plutôt sur 4 disques SAS en raid-5 avec un spare.

Genre 3 disques de 140 en raid-5 (280 Go utilisateur), plus le spare.

----------

## yesi

et moi qui pensais mettre 2000 youros...

----------

## yesi

c'est plus intéressant d'utiliser du RAID matériel ou pas à part le gaim de performance...?

un Dell ou un HP ou...?

----------

## anigel

Le RAID : ce n'est pas un problème de perfs, mais de sécurité des données, et de continuité de service.

2000 Euros : pour 100 clients, c'est léger : ça fait du 20  / poste client  :Laughing: .

DELL ou HP : petit faible pour HP  :Wink: . Mais DELL fait aussi du bon matos.

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> Le RAID : ce n'est pas un problème de perfs, mais de sécurité des données, et de continuité de service.

 

ce que je voulais dire, c'était "Raid matériel ou raid soft"...

 *Quote:*   

> 2000 Euros : pour 100 clients, c'est léger : ça fait du 20  / poste client 

 

quand on est radin...:p

----------

## anigel

 *yesi wrote:*   

> ce que je voulais dire, c'était "Raid matériel ou raid soft"...

 

Le seul vrai RAID, c'est le RAID matériel. Le reste, c'et du bidouillage. Ca marche, mais c'est du bidouillage. Avec 100 clients derrière, je n'envisagerais même pas la solution soft.

----------

## yesi

oki.

merci pour ces précisions.

c'est bon à savoir.

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Je remonte ce topic pour avoir des retours d'expérience.

Pour ma part, je vais utiliser Xen principalement pour faire mes tests.

Je suis dans une PME, et l'achat des deux serveurs de prod nous à couter déjà cher, donc je prends une simple machine de bureau pour faire mes essais :

Dell Vostro 400 

- Core2Duo e6750 (C'est de base dans le modèle hein ^^)

- 2 Go de ram (4 Go aurait été mieux, vais voir pour en racheter ailleurs)

- un seul disque de 320Go S-ATA ... :/ (Mais pas de raid, un raptor, ou mieux du SAS)

Disons que faire mes tests à chaud (ajout de kerberos + SASL pour tous les services), lorsque SAMBA n'arrive plus à communiquer avec OpenLDAP, çà à fait pas mal de bazzare dans la boîte ^^.

Du coup, je ne touche plus aux serveurs de prod, et le projet n'avance pas. 

(En même temps, j'attends depuis 6 mois pour avoir un ordinateur potable, pas un vieux PII avec 32Mo de mémoires ...)

@+,

Guile.

----------

## yesi

je ne peux pas te dire grande chose à part que je suis toujours en test/prod...

restriction budgétaire oblige dernièrement...

mon serveur peut toujours attendre... :Sad: 

----------

